# Dirt 3 Probleme und Patch ?



## Speedy1612 (29. Mai 2011)

hallo

ist iwem bekannt wann ein Ptach für Dirt 3 rauskommt ? 

Das Spiel ist ja total verbugt und man ließt überall das alle probleme haben.

Bei mir Stürzt das Spiel immer ab Dirt3 executable funktioniert nicht mehr...

Mein System i7-920  GTX570 SLI 6gb 1600mhz

Mein freund hat das gleiche system nur mit 2x HD5870  und spielt mit Tastatur und bei ihm geht es  ich spiele mit dem Xbox360 Controller


----------



## Luemmel (29. Mai 2011)

ich hatte ein ähnliches problem mit crysis 2 - auf die Lösung bin ich durch zufall gestoßen, weil sie so banal ist, dass das schon wieder lustig ist, dass ich über 1 std dafür gebraucht habe:

die neue betaversion vom msi afterburner verursachte das problem  afterburner ausgemacht, alles ging. deinstalliert, aktuelle stable version (2.1) glaub ich rauf, werte eingestellt, alles läuft

vl. hilfts ja


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Mai 2011)

mhm danke aber habe die 2.1.0er version druf ^^


----------



## meckswell (29. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe die Lösung für die Freezes endlich gefunden.

In den Audio Optionen von Rapture3D auf Software umstellen.

Hab jetzt schon über 10 Rennen ohne Freeze *STRIKE*


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Mai 2011)

Der WAHNNNSSSIIIIIINNNNNNNN   es geht  

Scheiß Rapute 

DANKE DANKE DANKE

Edit: Meine Freude hielt 4 Rennen......... -.-* hoffe bald kommt ein Patch


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Mai 2011)

Könnte aber auch an der Graka liegen. Bzw. ´hätte es liegen können. Die Nvidia Karten werden hier wohl sehr schlecht unterstützt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Mai 2011)

is schon ne ziemlich große Frechheit Nvidia karten nicht zu unterstützten hoffe da kommt was von Seiten Nvidia oder Codemasters...... mal schauen was der Support mir zurück schreibt


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit dem Spiel auf meinem Laptop. Auch noch keinen Absturz gehabt. Das einzigste was mich wunderte ist, das egal ob ich in minimaler oder maximaler Auflösung einstelle, die FPS gleich bleiben, aber die Grafik nicht sichtlich verbessert wird. Ich schiebe das einfach mal auf die nVidia-Karte die darin verbaut ist. Sollte schließlich kein spiele-Laptop sein.

I5 Prozessor und eine GeForce 310M

Ich kannte das bisher immer nur so, das wenn man die Grafik hoch stellt, sich diese auch verbessert, aber dann alles ruckelt und unspielbar wird. Woran liegt das oder hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## arosman (30. Mai 2011)

Bei SOFTWARE klingt der SOUND dermassen schei..e, bläheeem,


----------



## meckswell (30. Mai 2011)

arosman schrieb:


> Bei SOFTWARE klingt der SOUND dermassen schei..e, bläheeem,



Dann hast du es net probiert, also ich finde mit "Software" klingt es satter und man hört mehr Effekte.

Aber die Freeze sind bei mir leider auch wieder gekommen


----------



## arosman (30. Mai 2011)

habe ich.  
Ich habe ein teures vernünftiges lautstärkersystem hier, software ist ein graus im vergleich.


----------



## JonnyD74 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub es liegt am DirectX11. Werd mal versuchen auf DirectX9 umzustellen. So ist´s ja kein fahren....und immer knapp vor der Punktevergabe mußt den ganzen Teil nochmal fahren


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Mai 2011)

naja aber DX9 ist ja auch keine lösung :/


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Mai 2011)

naja aber DX9 ist ja auch keine lösung :/

also zwar schon aber dann hat man so einen Potzen boliden hier und muss DX9 spielen -.-


----------



## böhser onkel (30. Mai 2011)

Das ruckelt bei mir zimlich heftig.

Kann ales auf anschlag spielen, 1920x 1080  aber die Cpu rennt am Limit.

Wie ist denn das möglich, bzw was kann ich tun. Ist meine Cpu so alt/ schlecht?


----------



## Zakuma (1. Juni 2011)

Woher sollen wir wissen ob der cpu zu schlecht ist wir wissen ja nichtmal welchen du hast Böser Onkel? 

Stell doch einfach mal die Grafil runter und probier es dann


----------



## Quindoor (1. Juni 2011)

Hiho,
1st 
@böhser onkel: Da das Spiel Multicore's (4x+) unterstuetzt wird mittlerweile ein Zweikerner (2x) zu "langsam", ausser man besitzt noch nen 3,5GHz+. Da Deiner auch "nur" 2x ~ 2,7GHz hat wirds kritisch... ich bekomm bei meinem 4Kerner 2,8GHz bei manchen Spielen schon zu viel ;p (Beispiel: Red Faction: Guerrilla - CPU muss physikalische Berechnungen erledigen)

next:
also.. besitze auch ne Ati (derzeit noch, kb mehr drauf) und alles laeuft problemlos - weder Abschiss, noch sonstiges.
Hab derweil noch den 11.4 beta Catalyst-Treiber drauf, da der bislang noch am besten funktioniert.. bei Version 11.5 stehn bei mir Videos aufm Kopf (ôo)

Systemdaten:
AMD Phenom 9850 @2,8GHz
HIS HD5770 @ 920MHz core
OCZ 4gb ddr2 800
Hab das System seit ca 3 Jahren und finds noch immer recht gut (abgesehn von physx spielen, daher will ich wieder ne GeForce - meine alte Gtx280 is ja hinueber)

Zum Spiel wieder;
Rapture macht keinerlei Probleme, max Grafikdetails (bis auf Umgebungsverdeckung - Reflektionsquali steht auf Hoch und nicht Sehr Hoch) und hab konstante 60Fps bei 1680x1050 und 4xMSAA.
In Finnland wegen den ganzen Bäumen und Gräsern wohl mal 56-60, aber das juckt mich net - was ich allerdings noch dazu sagen muss: Lande ich im Wasser gehn meine Fps auf 20 runter.. Hab halt keine GeForce, sprich physx

Ihr solltet evtl mal Euren Soundtreiber aktualisieren und ggf ne > ältere < ForceWare bei Nvidia austesten, falls noch nicht probiert - Probieren geht über Studieren wie man so toll sagt ;p


----------



## XXTREME (1. Juni 2011)

Bei mir läufts ohne Probleme. Alles volle Elle inkl. 8xMSAA im Spiel und 16xAF im Treiber, Auflösung 1920x1080 nie unter 55 FPS (Treiber ist 11.5 die letzte Beta) 

@böhser onkel

Deine CPU ist hier am Limit, auch wenn´s 4 Kerne sind. Geb dem Oldtimer mal die Sporen, takte das Teil mal auf mindesten 3,2GHz. dann sollte es eigentlich laufen. Außerdem ist ja jetzt die GTX460 auch nicht gerade DIE Rennmaschiene, einige Abstriche wirst du sicherlich in Kauf nehmen müssen (Auflösungs Reduktion oder weniger AA)

@Quindoor

Blödsinn, die Wassereffekte haben nichts aber auch gar nichts mit Nvidias PhysX zu tun...wie denn auch, daß Spiel ist im AMD Evolved Programm (und das ist gut so). Einzig dein lahmer Prozessor bremst dich hier gewaltig aus, da dieser die Physik berechnen muss.
Ich zumindest habe mit meinem X6@3,6GHz. genau 0,00 Probleme .


----------



## NIGHT_83 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo für die von euch bei denen das Spiel abstürzt wenn ihr eine Nvidia Karte habt stellt mal im Treiber unter Energieverwaltungsmodus auf Maximale Leistung Bevorzugen das hat bei mir geholfen, hatte vorher ne ati und keine probleme gehabt dann auf eine gtx 570 gewechselt und das spiel ist als abgeschmiert durch die einstellung im treiber läufts jetzt so wie es soll.

Greetz Christian


----------



## spionkaese (2. Juni 2011)

Zum Wasser:
Dazu kommt dann noch Tesselation (sofern man dx11 high end Graka hat ).

Zur Performace allgemein:
Bei 1080p läufts auf meiner HD 5850 noch perfekt, bei 3000x1000 ist es aber schon unspielbar, hab aber auch alle Einstellung auf max. gestellt. Mein E6750 (C2D, schon ein bisschen älter ;D ) muss sowieso noch ne Weile durchhalten.


----------



## Quindoor (2. Juni 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> @Quindoor
> 
> Blödsinn, die Wassereffekte haben nichts aber auch gar nichts mit Nvidias PhysX zu tun..."wie denn auch, daß Spiel ist im AMD Evolved Programm (und das ist gut so). Einzig dein lahmer Prozessor bremst dich hier gewaltig aus, da dieser die Physik berechnen muss.
> Ich zumindest habe mit meinem X6@3,6GHz. genau 0,00 Probleme .


 

Jeps - 1st vorweg: dein sechs!kerner is 3,6ghz schnell, mein 4kerner nur 2,8 - schon n gewaltiger unterschied
zudem hat deine erklaerung nen widerspruch in sich:
"die Wassereffekte haben nichts aber auch gar nichts mit Nvidias PhysX zu tun" > "Einzig dein lahmer Prozessor bremst dich hier gewaltig aus, da dieser die ">Physik<" berechnen muss"

2nd: hat man ne geforce, uebernimmt diese die berechnungen da sie alles an physikalischen berechnungen der cpu abnimmt - woher ichs weiss? hatte ne gtx280

mfg


----------



## AcidJedi303 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin in Season 4 und jetzt nervts so langsam, wenn nach Rennen 4 ein  Absturz kommt und man immer wieder alles von vorne beginnen muss 

Habe den WHQL 275.33 installiert, bringt auch eine etwas verbesserte  Performance (spiele auf 1920*1080 alles auf max 8xMSAA bei 60 fps Vsync  lock relativ konstant min fps 55) - aber die Absürze bleiben...
Habe mal im Treiber die Energieversorgung auf max. Leistung gestellt - aber die Abstürze bleiben... nerv nerv nerv

Thx für Lösungen

Acid


----------



## Domowoi (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte/habe auch diese Frezzes. Ich hatte nebenbei Firefox offen und wenn ich mehr als ein Tab offen habe kackt es auch ab. Wenn ich aber nur ein einzelnes Tab offen hab geht es eigentlich ohne Frezzes.

Schalte einfach mal alle Prozesse ab die Du nicht brauchst auch Afterburner usw.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (6. Juni 2011)

Habe mal alles mögliche ausprobiert (stellenweise Tips aus anderen Foren), aber alles ohne Erfolg:

- als Admin gestartet
- vor dem Ladebildschirm per ALT+ENTER in den Fenstermodus und danach wieder zurück in Vollbild (hat glaube ich unterm Strich noch am meisten gebracht, nur hat man halt nicht andauernd Lust dazu)
- alle unnötigen Prozesse ausgeschaltet

Hatte die gleichen Probleme mit Grid....

Hab irgendwo gelesen, man solle Dirt 3 im Dx9-Modus spielen (offizielles Forum glaube ich) aber das halte ich nicht für zielführend.... Fahre ja nen V8 auch nicht auf 4 Pötten 

Wenn Dirt 3 bei den längeren Turnieren wenigstens zwischenspeichern würde, wäre es ja halb so schlimm, aber andauernd den ganzen Cup erneut fahren...

Warten wir halt auf nen Patch.

lg

Acid


----------



## Speedy1612 (7. Juni 2011)

geb ich dir vollkommen recht acid ..... nen V8 soll auch wien V8 laufen 

hoffe das das bald behoben wird dx9 naja geht so ne ^^


----------



## PrincePaul (12. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich hab nen kleines Problem.... und zwar wollte ich den Patch downloaden, wird ja alles über Games for Windows live gemacht ... dabei hab ich das einmal abgebrochen und nun wird sobald ich mit dem Internet verbunden bin über den Windows Prozess svchost.exe (netsvcs) irgendwas runtergeladen.
Da das erst seit dem Dirt Patch so ist vermute ich mal das es der Patch ist aber ich weiß es nicht genau.... vorallem kann ich den Prozess nicht beenden da sonst die Internet Verbindung getrennt wird....
Hat dafür jemand eine Lösung der pc läuft schon die ganze Nacht und es hört einfach nicht auf.....
Oder kann man den Patch einzelnt als Datei downloaden ???

Gruß
PrincePaul


----------



## ponygsi (2. Juli 2011)

moin^^

@PrincePaul:

neu installieren schon mal probiert?
evt die GFWL software auch und registry cleaner laufen lassen.... das würd ich erstmal  probieren.....


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juli 2011)

Den Patch als Download findest du hier: DiRT 3: Patch 1.1 [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


----------



## PrincePaul (2. Juli 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Den Patch als Download findest du hier: DiRT 3: Patch 1.1 [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


 

Ja den hab ich mitlerweile schon gedownloadet und installiert, aber irgendwie lädt er trotzdem nochwas runter sobald ich dirt 3 starte bzw spiele.....


----------



## Zergoras (2. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht irgendein Update von Windows Live? Schon mal mit nem anderen Spiel versucht, das über diese Plattform läuft? Ansonsten Spielstände sichern und neu installieren.


----------



## PrincePaul (2. Juli 2011)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Vielleicht irgendein Update von Windows Live? Schon mal mit nem anderen Spiel versucht, das über diese Plattform läuft? Ansonsten Spielstände sichern und neu installieren.


 
Also neuinstallieren hilft nicht, aber mit einem anderen Spiel könnt ich das auch nochmal ausprobieren evtl hilfts ja


----------



## Derber-Shit (3. Juli 2011)

Ist es normal, dass ich beim Sound nicht auf Hardware umstellen kann, wie noch bei DiRT 2? 

UND: Ich habe ebenfalls alle paar Minuten eine Reihe von Rucklern. Die dauern etwa 5 Minuten an... sonst läuft das Spiel absolut flüssig!

Liebe Grüße: Derber-Shit


----------

